# Börsenfeen



## Kreator550 (16 März 2020)

Hallo,

wollte mal fragen, ob vielleicht jemand Caps von Valerie Haller (ZDF) oder Sabrina Marggraf (n-tv) machen könnte.

Danke vorab

:thumbup:


----------

